# Converting PDF to cad(ALIBRE)



## crankshafter (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all 
Is there a solution for opening PDF-files in a CADprogram (Alibre) scratch.gif :shrug:
Best regards
CS


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 22, 2011)

Look around the web for CAD file conversion programs (maybe free). There are some that convert cad to PDF's, there may be some that do what you want.


----------



## Mainer (Jan 22, 2011)

A couple of possibilities, neither of which is free.

Adobe Illustrator CS will open a .pdf and export it as .dwg. The .pdf must be created originally from a vector-format source, I assume.

The licensed version of ProgeCAD (as opposed to the free version) supposedly will convert .pdf to .dxf.

I assume from .dwg or .dxf you could then get to Alibre.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a free graphics package called Inkscape that can do what you want. Open a PDF, save as DXF. No sweat.

Download here: http://inkscape.org/download/

I just tested this on my Ubuntu Linux machine and it worked fine.


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 23, 2011)

Even if you can get a program to do it , it might not be what you want. A PDF doesn't have all the info in it that a CAD drawing does so it might not come out the way you want.


----------



## kquiggle (Aug 5, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but I assume it doesn't hurt to add an additional comment:

Many PDF files are simply image files (basically, pictures). In that case, it will not be possible to convert to CAD without the use of some very sophisticated software (and even then, it's only approximate*). However, I have done this with some success:

First, convert the PDF to an image file (jpg, png, tiff, or whatever); there are many software applications that do this. The, import the image into your CAD software as a background layer. You can then use the image as is, if you want to go to the trouble, you can "trace" over the image with your CAD software to create a true CAD file.

When I do this, I generally keep the imported image as part of the CAD file, in case I need it for future reference.

-------------------------------------------------------

* I have used software which performs "line recognition" on images and produces a true CAD file - results were generally poor to awful. This was some time ago, so maybe better software is available now. There is also software which will analyse "CAD images" to find and convert text - this works somewhat better, and can be useful is you want to extract text data from a large number of images; but it still needs to be proofread by a human.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Aug 5, 2012)

Easy, free converters such as scantocad - no need for fuss, just convert, take a measurement off of the new xxx file, and then add a scaling factor. Nothing to overcomplicate :0)


----------



## kquiggle (Aug 6, 2012)

Scan to CAD is great when it works, but sometimes the result requires so much cleanup that you might just as well start from scratch. In those cases, the old "draw over image" method is a useful Plan B.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Possible I guess, but these converters with a rescale have worked every time for me so far. From engines to model boat frame templates...


----------



## B-RAD (Aug 6, 2012)

Print screen button on your keyboard is great, then just open your favorite program (paint,gimp,inkscape) and hit ctrl+v, then save as... Save as whatever that software let's you, you can also scale it at this point before you save to your file, then import like your talking.


----------



## Engineeringtech (Nov 11, 2013)

I've used both ProgeCAD and Inkscape to convert PDF's to DXF's.   Then just about ANY CAD program will accept the DXF.    I believe I have also used some online converters too.  You upload the file, and they give you a link to download the conversion.  http://dwg.autodwg.com/






  is one such converter.

It's true, if  you have a PDF made from images, the vector conversion won't work.  But most CAD programs will allow you to import a bitmap picture and then trace over it.  The caveat is that you need at least one dimension to get the scaling right.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 12, 2013)

FYI,

If you have the full version of acrobat (and others, probably), there is a measuring tool you can use to measure point-to-point on the document, then set scale and then measure any other pairs of points. I had that at the job I retired from, but don't have it here at home, so I can't provide any more instructions. I use the similar tool in photoshop from time-to-time now.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Nana111 (Jan 13, 2014)

HI there
That exactly what i want to do.I am looking for a powerful converter which supports to convert PDF to CAD.My present PDF converter can only convert PDF to some normal image formats.I want to get a free trial package.Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jan 14, 2014)

Check this prg. Raster to Vector converter.
WWW.wintopo.com
I found it, while looking to do the same thing.  I can't really tell you much about it, just trying it myself.   Free version, and a purchase version. 
Good luck


----------



## Engineeringtech (Jan 15, 2014)

If the PDF is made up of vector objects and is true to size, you are better off converting it directly to a DXF with a program that handles vectors like Inkscape or  ProgeCAD.  Going to an intermediate stage (bitmap) will just add errors, and scaling issues.    I can confirm that the registered version (up to ProgeCAD 7) has the utility.    It is not found in a toolbar.  It is a command line tool, "PDF2DXF" or "PDFTODXF" as I recall.  I can confirm that it works well.   (Haven't used the app in a while.


----------



## arronlee (Apr 8, 2014)

Nana111 said:


> HI there
> That exactly what i want to do.I am looking for a powerful converter which supports to convert PDF to CAD.My present PDF converter can only convert PDF to some normal image formats.I want to get a free trial package.Thanks for any suggestions.


Hi, Nana111.
Thanks for your nice sharing. I wonder whether the tool you mentioned above offers a free trial package for users to check or not? If it does, I will try it later. Good luck.



Best regards,
Arron


----------



## Engineeringtech (Apr 8, 2014)

arronlee said:


> Hi, Nana111.
> Thanks for your nice sharing. I wonder whether the tool you mentioned above offers a free trial package for users to check or not? If it does, I will try it later. Good luck.
> 
> Best regards,
> Arron



I don't know if the current version of ProgeCAD comes with the PDF import utility.   It's just a coincidence, but  I just used Inkscape to make a conversion and it worked just fine.    (Inkscape iss a Windows or Linux freeware program.


----------



## evanpan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi, Arron.
Thanks for your nice sharing. But I wonder whether there are any differences between the PDF converting sdk I am testing these days and the one you mentioned above. Do you have any experience about it? And do you have any suggetsion about PDF converting? Any suggetion iwll be appreciated. Thanks in advance. 



Best regards,
Pan


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 4, 2015)

No Pan. Forget about the one you are testing. Standard Pdf works fine


----------

